# 2wd yota ... Does it have a place in the sand



## Oleballcoach (Aug 28, 2015)

..and not covered up by a cat PAW!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nope ..... Can't get a beach driving permit ..... 4wd Yota’s do great though ....


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

There was an old timer down in the buxton area that had a 2wd something that did ok. I am sorry I remember no details but I do know he had some wide tires on it


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Oleballcoach said:


> ..and not covered up by a cat PAW!


LOL Not to worry it will cover itself up when stuck 

That OBX sand is soft and deep coach. Way back when I was a youngin' and well before permits my dad tried it in an old ford. It went pretty well going to the fishing hole and we caught the heck out of puppy drum and blues. Going back was a different story...buried to the frame (and yes 15 lbs in the tries).Lucky for us there was friends fishing the same stretch of beach and they were in an old army jeep so when they came by we got a tow.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

law states 4wd


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, If there's sand in the parking lot. Just park it and get your self a surf cart.


----------

